# Mail ending up in SPAM FOLDER GMAIL ?



## EcoVMNet (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello,

Ive been trying to stop my WHMCS mail from going into my SPAM filter on Gmail.  When I read the header it says I pass the ip tests for designated sender yet it is still labelled SPAM.  I have done the usual SPF entry in DNS made my email in WHMCS send as text.  Hope someone can give a bit of advice.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 14, 2014)

rDNS on IP?

Although I would recommend using an email delivery service like Amazon SES, Mandrill, or SendGrid. It guarantees inbox delivery and is trusted by email providers.


----------



## cubixcloud (Jan 14, 2014)

We have two instances of WHMCS and have no problems. Are you using the PHP Mail or SMTP?

On SPF make sure your box is explicitly specified to send email from your domain.


----------



## NQ-Joe (Jan 14, 2014)

Are you signing your emails? If not I would give DKIM a try. Seems to have helped in my case.


----------



## ndelaespada (Jan 14, 2014)

Marking the message as not spam a few times should make it go to inbox (assuming rdns is set)


----------



## VPSbell (Jan 15, 2014)

I have researched this issue numerous times and hotmail has been the worst - some of the things you may look at is the actual IP you sending from - is it flagged?

rDNS also adds to that -

Have your IP ever been used for marketing campaigns?


----------



## Minmeo (Jan 15, 2014)

Did you get a bad IP to start with? I know in the past I got a blacklisted IP before I even used it


----------



## zzrok (Jan 15, 2014)

NANOG has reports of others having weird email issues with gmail right now, so it might not be your setup. http://mailman.nanog.org/pipermail/nanog/2014-January/063498.html


----------



## VPS Hosting (Jan 15, 2014)

make sure your rdns is correct, also may want to check your ip isnt blacklisted


----------

